# Email sur mac et Ipad



## jupiter123 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'espère que je poste ma demande de conseil sur le bon forum...

Voila j'ai un imac sous LION et un ipad2. J'ai tous mes emails sur mon imac et je voudrais les avoir aussi sur mon ipad+ les consulter quand je suis en rdv a l'exterieur. 

Il faudrait que toute modification de mes emails sur ipad soit synchronisé sur mon imac en rentrant au bureau ou en live ce qui suppose une parfaite synchronisation entre l'imac et l'ipad. 

Je ne peux pas utiliser Icloud car j'ai un nom de domaine géré par OVH.

Avez vous une idee sur la façon dont je pourrais procèder ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (12 Novembre 2011)

IMAP ?


----------



## jupiter123 (12 Novembre 2011)

Imap j y ai bien pense mais comment le configurer avec ovh ? Et comment recuprer tous mes mais stockes sur mon imac ?


----------



## lineakd (12 Novembre 2011)

@jupiter123, pour la configuration de ton courriel --> ici


----------



## AZTT (12 Novembre 2011)

*ICloud ?*


----------



## Heatflayer (14 Novembre 2011)

AZTT a dit:


> ICloud ?





jupiter123 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas utiliser Icloud car j'ai un nom de domaine géré par OVH.



:rateau:


----------



## nifex (14 Novembre 2011)

Ovh semble supporter l'imap :

http://guide.ovh.com/ConfigurationEmail


----------



## jupiter123 (26 Novembre 2011)

jupiter123 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'espère que je poste ma demande de conseil sur le bon forum...
> 
> Voila j'ai un imac sous LION et un ipad2. J'ai tous mes emails sur mon imac et je voudrais les avoir aussi sur mon ipad+ les consulter quand je suis en rdv a l'exterieur.
> ...


=== Re bonjour je re précise ma question car je ne trouve pas la solution. 
J'ai un imac, un ipad, un iphone. J'envoi des emails et en reçois partout. De chez moi, en rendez vous. Je voudrais avoir tous mes émails envoyés et reçus sur tous les appareils. Cela me simplifierait la vie. Et j'aurais besoins qu'il soient clonés sur tous mes appareils. Je pourrais ainsi modifier un émail au bureau et l'envoyer apres relecture en rdv. 
Les choses se compliquent car j'ai un nom de domaine géré par OVH.
Je ne sais pas comment faire car Icloud ne fait pas cela. Il gère les adresse en @Mac ou @me. 

Avez vous rencontré ce problème ? Comment puis je le résoudre ? 

Merci de vos précieux conseils.


----------



## nifex (26 Novembre 2011)

Ovh propose d'utiliser exchange pour ton domaine pour moins de 4 euros par mois et autrement tu utilises Google app pour tes emails, il y a une version gratuite et il fait simplement changer certains dns pour les emails.

Après tu utilisés l'imap ou exchange et tu auras tout synchroniser ;0)


----------



## jupiter123 (26 Novembre 2011)

nifex a dit:


> Ovh propose d'utiliser exchange pour ton domaine pour moins de 4 euros par mois et autrement tu utilises Google app pour tes emails, il y a une version gratuite et il fait simplement changer certains dns pour les emails.
> 
> Après tu utilisés l'imap ou exchange et tu auras tout synchroniser ;0)



excuses moi mais je ne comprends pas bien ;-) 
C'est quoi exchange ? Dois je contacter OVH pour cela par tel ? 
J'ai aussi un compte gmail @Gmail. com
C'est quoi les dns ? 

Merci de ton aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------




jupiter123 a dit:


> excuses moi mais je ne comprends pas bien ;-)
> C'est quoi exchange ? Dois je contacter OVH pour cela par tel ?
> J'ai aussi un compte gmail @Gmail. com
> C'est quoi les dns ?
> ...



Bon je me réponds à moi même.  Exchange de ce que j'ai compris c'est un protocole d'échange Microsoft qui permet de centraliser les informations et de les cloner sur tout le réseau des utilisateurs par compte émail. Le gestionnaire préféré d'exchange  c'est outlook.
Les DNS c'est les identifiant de mon fournisseur internet ou téléphonique. 

Aussi,
Je me demande si c'est adapté pour moi. Cela me parait un peu utiliser un bazooka pour tuer une mouche. 

1. Je suis tout seul dans mon entreprise
2. J'utilise Mac mail
3. je ne veux utiliser centraliser que mes mail. mes documents sont très bien sur Dropbox. 

Il n'y a pas un truc plus simple pour avoir ses mails partout et les cloner sur tous mes appareils ? Merci


----------



## arbaot (26 Novembre 2011)

pour ton cas l'IMAP me semble le plus adapté

pour configurer Mail en POP
 pour IMAP:


> Même configuration que précédemment sauf au niveau des ports :
> Port imap Ovh entrant pour ns0.ovh.net : 143 (ou 993 en sécurisé SSL sur le serveur ssl0.ovh.net)
> Port imap sortant : identique qu'en POP 587 (ou 465 en sécurisé SSL sur le serveur ssl0.ovh.net)


 source http://guide.ovh.com/ConfigurationEmail

une fois le compte configuré dans Mail synchroniser l'iPad en cochant *Synchroniser les comptes Mail*


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Votre adresse gmail est nativement en imap. Je vous conseil de renvoyer vos mais ovh sur gmail. C'est ce que je fait avec mon mail ovh. 
Sinon vous avez un compte iCloud, vous pouvez faire de même. Renvoyer depuis l'interface de ovh sur l'adresse iCloud. 
Redirection dans le compte mail de ovh.


----------



## jupiter123 (27 Novembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Votre adresse gmail est nativement en imap. Je vous conseil de renvoyer vos mais ovh sur gmail. C'est ce que je fait avec mon mail ovh.
> Sinon vous avez un compte iCloud, vous pouvez faire de même. Renvoyer depuis l'interface de ovh sur l'adresse iCloud.
> Redirection dans le compte mail de ovh.



Avant j ai renvoyé mes mail de OVH vers gmail ou je les recuperais
Le probleme c est aue lorsque je faisais reondre il répondait avec l addresses @gmail et non avec mon @nomde domaine.com....
ce qui est très embêtant....

Je vais donc essayer en IMAP

Mais j y pense autre question stupide si j ai les emails sur mon mac et que j en veux une copie sur mon iPad comment puis je les récupérer sans me les envoyer un par un ?


----------

